# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  PATONG GIRL - Film 2014

## schiene

Patong Girl ist ein deutsch-thailändischer Spielfilm von Susanna Salonen, die auch das Drehbuch schrieb. Max Mauff spielt den jungen Deutschen Felix, der sich in Phuket komplikationsreich in die wunderschöne Thailänderin Fai verliebt. Patong Girl wurde am 22. Juni beim Festival des deutschen Films 2014 in Ludwigshafen uraufgeführt.
Wiki
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patong_Girl

mehr zum Film:
http://www.kino-zeit.de/filme/patong-girl

Der Trailer zum Film:

----------

